# Harry Potter in Two



## Black Wraith (Jan 13, 2008)

> Harry Potter fans are set to get a double treat in the film of the final story ? and movie makers are set to double their money.
> 
> Crew working on the sixth Potter film, Harry Potter And The Half-Blood Prince, have been told J.K. Rowling's seventh novel, Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows, will be released in two halves.
> 
> ...




They should have done this from the 4th movie.

Better late then never.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jan 13, 2008)

ahh whatever... i know what happens anyway and ive never been a fan of the films, hopefully the last one will be better and basically all the scenes intact. where do you think theyre gonna draw out the line for the middle? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 when ron leaves? when he comes back? after godrics hollow?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 13, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> ahh whatever... i know what happens anyway and ive never been a fan of the films, hopefully the last one will be better and basically all the scenes intact. where do you think theyre gonna draw out the line for the middle?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think It will be after Godrics Hollow, this way it will be more dramatic.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 13, 2008)

Should have done this for the 4th film, yes and onwards I should say.

Well great news at any rate, that means most of the things in the book will be part of the film.


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 13, 2008)

yea i agree they should have been doing this...


----------



## Hope (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, they should have done this from the 4th film.


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2008)

nice, but...

any idea how long will be inbetween films? are they going to shoot both at once (ala LOTR style) or what?


cant wait... although the first "half" will probably be pretty boring....


the second half will be off the chain 

 so sad


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 13, 2008)

Well as I was reading it I was thinking it was like multiple movies in one with multiple climaxes (pun intended) so I'm glad they are doing this. I hope they don't have it as 2 movies, Deathly Hollows pt. 1 and 2, but do it like the classic Double Feature where you can go to the bathroom in an intermission and then they show part 2.


----------



## Snow (Jan 13, 2008)

They should have done this for the 5th movie. Then it wouldn't have been horrible.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hm, interesting, although they should've done this with GoF and OoP. I'm still super pissed off that they cut out the Quiditch World Cup Match. Anyways, hopefully this means that the battle of Hogwarts will be even more epic then I thought.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 13, 2008)

Guillermo Del Toro should direct Deathly Hollows.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 13, 2008)

If they're going to split it in half I wonder were they are going to stop.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 13, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Hm, interesting, although they should've done this with GoF and OoP. I'm still super pissed off that they cut out the Quiditch World Cup Match. Anyways, hopefully this means that the battle of Hogwarts will be even more epic then I thought.



I'm not going to be counting on that, all the movies have failed to deliver so I'll believe it when/if it ever happens


----------



## Catterix (Jan 13, 2008)

Took them long enough to decide this.

Personally I think it should be when Ron destroys the first Horcrux, because that would work well as a good antagonist for much of the first film, weighing them down and that, and Ron's battle with himself to smash it could be quite an effective end. The whole scene building up to it is very dramatic as well.

If not that, then Godric's Hollow.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 13, 2008)

It's true they should have been doing this;

However, they have ALWAYS been saying that they would do this, 
or at least it has been brought up before for the last couple of films. In other words, they might still not.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2008)

They can do whatever as long as the script is faithful especially after they completely butchered Order.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 13, 2008)

"Completely butchered"?

Meh. It made the film into a concise, slick and very well rounded piece of cinema.

It just sacrificed 90% of it's original source material  Still, it worked well, and I really don't think OOTP would've worked well on film anyway, and they went with the best method. Most butchered one for me was the Prisoner of Azkaban. I just mean... what? The movie didn't even make much sense in the end.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 13, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> They can do whatever as long as the script is faithful especially after they completely butchered Order.



If by "completely butchered" you mean get rid of mountains of needless exposition, then yes, I agree


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 13, 2008)

I think they'll split it when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Harry and Hermoine leave Godric's and Harry is still injured from the snake bite.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2008)

They forgot the point of the book, no mention of the prophecy, or explanation why Voldemort wanted to kill Harry Potter. It didn't make sense.


----------



## Snow (Jan 14, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> They forgot the point of the book, no mention of the prophecy, or explanation why Voldemort wanted to kill Harry Potter. It didn't make sense.



We hear the prophecy when Harry picks it up at the Hall of Whatever.

I forget, did Dumbledore explain it to Harry in the 5th book?


----------



## Rukie (Jan 14, 2008)

Am I the only one who is slightly against this? I mean, there's supposed to be symbolism in the number 7, it's meant so many things in the books: it's the number of years students attend Hogwarts, it's the number of Horcruxes Voldemort split himself into...

Yea, it would be the right thing to do movie-wise, to get all the story in, but I'm confused as to why they can't just make one long movie. Why must there it be restricted to only a 2 hr or 2 hr 30 minute feature? Titanic was, like, 5 hours. Anyway, I guess I can get over it, so long as they remain faithful to the story.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 14, 2008)

Because the movie makers are targeting them to kids and they won't watch it that long.

Honestly though these movies should be in the 17+ catogery from PoA.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 14, 2008)

Black Fenix said:


> Honestly though these movies should be in the 17+ catogery from PoA.



I haven't read a single thing in the books that couldn't be done with a PG-13.


----------



## Boromir (Jan 14, 2008)

I think they shouldve started doing this with the 3rd film.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 14, 2008)

I Would rather have it that way..


----------



## Jeff (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow.  That'll pull in so much money Daniel Radcliffe will feel the urge to appear nude again.

But in all seriousness, wise move.  I didn't like the Order at all, it was just so, rushed and I'm not sure if I'd watch it ever again.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2008)

What a smart idea.  I hope it stays true to the final book.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 15, 2008)

I wonder how the Prologue will look like.


----------



## shyguy0383 (Jan 15, 2008)

what the...why arent they doing this stunt for the 6th book...I agree with everyone...they should have done this starting with PoA.  They really butchered most of the storylines trying to fit it within 3 hours.  Someone made a good point about Titanic being 5 hours long...I think they could definitely make the Harry Potter world better for the viewers if they actually include more details from the book.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 15, 2008)

i wanned it to come in 1 whole


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 15, 2008)

Not a fan at all of both the movies or books, but after reading the first post, no matter what they say, it's for financial reasons.


----------



## shyguy0383 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Not a fan at all of both the movies or books, but after reading the first post, no matter what they say, it's for financial reasons.




You are most likely right about this...hate to admit it...but a 2 part movie will be a big hit and will rake more profit than just doing  a 5 hour long film


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 16, 2008)

how long will this film be?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 16, 2008)

> You may have seen yesterday that The Mail On Sunday reported that Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows will be split into two movies (we'll not discuss why you were reading The Mail). This would make potential sense, since the final book in the Potter series is by far the most plot-dense and fans would want to see proper time given to the fates of all characters. But forgive us if we don't believe them. When we spoke to Warner Bros they told us that "no decision has been made about Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows".
> 
> One reason that makes perfect sense is that there isn't a script in existence, Empire has had confirmed. Steve Kloves, who will write the last in the series, hasn't starting writing the script yet, since the WGA strike prevents him from doing so. Without a working script, The Mail On Sunday's assertion that the decision to make two films was for "artistic, rather than financial, reason" doesn't hold water. How can you assess what is best, artistically speaking, for a script that doesn't exist yet? And the crew would certainly not be told that they'd be shooting two films back-to-back at this stage (the last movie's not set to shoot until February 2009). None of our sources back up the Mail's rumour and all say that the decision is a way off.
> 
> We're in two minds about whether Deathly Hallows should be one or two movies. On the one hand, you'd have to cut a lot to fit the whole tale properly in to 150 minutes – although you could chop swathes of the section where Harry, Ron and Hermione head into the woods. On the other hand, two movies could stretch the material a little thinly. With the right director we can see it working. But, whatever finally happens, please know that the question of how many movies Deathly Hallows becomes is not one anybody, including the film's makers, currently knows the answer to.


307 pg.17


----------

